# 2006 F65 Geometry



## stampadams (Mar 31, 2008)

Does anyone have the spec's on the geometry measurements for the 2006 F65? They appear very close to the new F95...but are they?


----------



## stampadams (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, after some help...

Head Angle=74
Seat Angle=73.5
Horizontal top tube length=580mm
Center to center top tube length=572.8mm
Head tube length=170mm
Seat tube length (center to top of top of collar)=580mm
Seat tube center to center = 542mm
Wheel base=1003.5mm
Stand over =815mm


----------

